# Overcoming SpreadShirt's 3-color limit, help!



## Tjoonz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello everyone. This is my first post besides the New Member post. Apologies if I put this in the wrong section, I felt it had to be here since right now it's a toss-up between Zazzle and SpreadShirt for me.

For most of my designs SpreadShirt will be perfect (at least according to my own research, but feel free to prove me wrong). 

- I will mostly design for black or dark gray apparel
- Most of my designs will not feature more than 3 colors
- Most of my designs contain thick and sharp shapes

My guess is that SpreadShirt Flex / Flock printing suits this best.

However, I have one single big issue with SpreadShirt at the moment, and that is their 3-color limit. As I mentioned before, most of my designs will feature 3 or less colors, BUT my website brand logo contains 6 colors.










For this, according to SpreadShirt's printing technique page, I will need Digital Printing, but from what I've read on this forum, Zazzle takes the cake for that compared to SpreadShirt.

I have directly contacted SpreadShirt in the hopes I can work out something with them, but my initial thoughts on this is that they can't bend the rules just for me.

This leaves me with one question. Where else would I go? I like SpreadShirt so far in terms of the sense of control I get on a free account (I'm just a dude wanting some merchandise for a hobby website). I've only heard about Zazzle today and looked into it a bit but I'm unsure which one to choose now.

To give you a bit more context, the shirts will be designed for my music download blog that has been picking up in popularity recently. The blog is read worldwide so I am interested in worldwide shipping (that, or setting up shops in different countries if possible). I don't mind getting multiple accounts on the different local websites of a particular T-Shirt website, but I do prefer to keep it with just one of them (so either Zazzle, SpreadShirt, or any you guys can recommend me).

Also, I'm sorry if this has been widely discussed before. I *have* used the search function, but sorry if I missed any topics regarding this.

Many thanks in advance!

~Marc


----------



## Tjoonz (Apr 5, 2011)

The solution was easier than I thought.

I emailed with SpreadShirt customer service, and asked if 2 separate vectors with 3 colors each were allowed. I gave them an example image (the one in the post above) and not only did they come back with "yes, you can", they also went ahead and split the above design into 2 separate vectors for me, all ready to submit to SpreadShirt for approval! =)

I'd laugh if they would be rejected now though =D


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Tjoonz said:


> I emailed with SpreadShirt customer service, and asked if 2 separate vectors with 3 colors each were allowed. I gave them an example image (the one in the post above) and not only did they come back with "yes, you can", they also went ahead and split the above design into 2 separate vectors for me, all ready to submit to SpreadShirt for approval!


What does that do to the final cost of your shirt? Is the increase significant?

If so, I would do a test digital print and see how you like it.


----------



## Tjoonz (Apr 5, 2011)

It will increase the pricing "slightly" the guy from the customer service said. Since it's my own design (no commission) I don't think it will be significant, but I cannot check until they are approved. I will let you guys know what this means to pricing when I can check it out.


----------



## Tjoonz (Apr 5, 2011)

The price increase for adding a second design to your shirt is based purely on the price of the design. There is no additional fee for having 2 designs on the same perspective (front, back, etc)

In the UK the price for a 3 color vector is £5.40 and an extra £5.40 for the second 3-color vector.

In the USA the price increase should be 8 dollars for a 3-color vector. I haven't tested this as my designs aren't approved on the US site yet, but I'm basing these prices off their price chart. The chart indicates the cost for a vector design of 1 color, and the extra price for every additional color.


----------

